# can't install gigaware 25-157 webcam on vista



## tifuhnee (Nov 12, 2009)

I just recently bought a Gigaware camera (25-157)
I have used the CD and then when i plug in the camera it says new hardware found, after trying to install it sends me to some website to download a driver, and that doesn't work either.

I've seen other forums that concern the same topic however i haven't been able to find a 64 bit driver for this camera. Please Help.

i'm trying to install this webcam on vista and i used the cd and everything. but when i plug the camera in, it says new hardware found and it tells me to download this driver or something called "trust webcam 14839" and i did, and it works with the software for the trust webcam, but it won't work with anything else.

i know people have been saying to install new drivers and stuff but i am nooot good with computers so i don't know what to do. please help!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The drivers are on their website (support tab): http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2473604

Although it's a Vista "standard" driver (ie: 32bit). If you need 64 bit, then you are on your own. In which case I'd suggest simply getting a different camera.


----------

